
Apple bars Bloomberg from iPad event as payback for spy chip story - evo_9
https://www.cultofmac.com/585868/apple-bars-bloomberg-from-ipad-event-as-payback-for-spy-chip-story/
======
MBCook
Wow. It’s been a LONG time since they last did something like this, IIRC. Back
when Jobs was still around.

Was it Gizmodo for the iPhone 4 prototype?

------
alwillis
Quite Jobs-like.

~~~
ebcode
I believe the word you're looking for is Jobsian.
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Jobsian](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Jobsian)

